# How do you get from airport to resort in Aruba



## vacationlover2 (Mar 30, 2011)

We are staying first time at Marriott aruba surf July 2.  What's our cheapest option to get there from the airport and back.  Thanks!


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 30, 2011)

We rented a very inexpensive car for the week, but I have heard some people just take a cab.  Buses go right past the resort, but I didn't get the sense that is the best way unless you don't have any luggage.  I would say the easiest way is a cab.


----------



## jackie (Mar 30, 2011)

We use Bully a local guy.  You email him and he will be there.
bullytaxi79@hotmail.com The email will come back from Amador Lacle.
He is great and has a large van.  
We have used him for years.  He also does island tours.


----------



## sun&fun (Mar 30, 2011)

*Aruba Taxi Info*

Rental car or taxi is the best way to get to and from the airport.  For taxi info and fares see http://www.arubatourism.com/about/taxi.html


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 30, 2011)

vacationlover2 said:


> We are staying first time at Marriott aruba surf July 2.  What's our cheapest option to get there from the airport and back.  Thanks!




We always rent a car from Economy Car Rental.


----------



## tiel (Mar 30, 2011)

jackieweidle said:


> We use Bully a local guy.  You email him and he will be there.
> bullytaxi79@hotmail.com The email will come back from Amador Lacle.
> He is great and has a large van.
> We have used him for years.  He also does island tours.



We use Bully too.  Always there, always on time.  When we told him we needed a second van for my niece and her family, he arranged for his brother to take them.  Nice friendly guy.  And you don't have to wait in the taxi queue (if there is one, sometimes there isn't).  

We have never rented a car there, being content to walk to restaurants/shopping, or to take a cab to/from the grocery.  It's kind of freeing to be without a car for a week...though I know many would disagree!


----------



## JMSH (Mar 30, 2011)

Taxi; Airport to Surf Club $25


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 11, 2011)

My husband and I usually rent a car, but my sister and I arrive in Aruba the same day you do, staying at the Surf Club, and since neither of us is interested in driving, we'll be taking a taxi.  Very easy to get around using taxis.


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 12, 2011)

The bus would be the cheapest, don't know if you have to change in O'stead for the highrises. The easiest would be a cab right outside, door to door, posted rates. If you are not renting a car at all or for just a few days, take a cab. If you do rent the hotel probably has a desk in the lobby, we use Hans at Tropic and he delivers the car to the hotel when you want it and you just drop it off at the airport when you leave.


----------



## Larry (Apr 12, 2011)

silverfox82 said:


> The bus would be the cheapest, .



You can not take local bus from airport you need to take cab or rent car. The only busses from airport are De palma which is private bus company but I don't think it is worth stopping at every resort they go.

Also local busses do not have room for luggage


----------



## gldnpear (Jun 25, 2011)

*Taxi from Airport in Aruba*

I am reading that people are reserving taxi's before they get to Aruba - are they readily available when you come out of the airport or do you need to reserve ahead of time?


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 25, 2011)

gldnpear said:


> I am reading that people are reserving taxi's before they get to Aruba - are they readily available when you come out of the airport or do you need to reserve ahead of time?



There have always been taxis there.  We always rent a car.  If people are reserving taxis ahead of time they obviously know specific drivers and they use them.


----------



## tombo (Jun 25, 2011)

I get a cab to the resort. On the way I get the cab driver to stop at a grocery store and I grab some milk, cereal, and some adult beverages.

We spend the first 2 days exlploring the resort and walking to other resorts, restaurants and shopping locals.

On our 3rd day Tropic car rental delivers us a car. We meet in the lobby, sign papers, get the keys and we have a car. For the next 5 days we explore the island, drive to restaurants, etc. On our last day after we check out we load our car and drive around until we have to be at the airport. Often we have to check out at 10 but our flight isn'nt until 3 or 4, so to have a car beats being stuck at the airport for hours. When you pull up at the front of the airport they will be waiting on you. Sign the release, hand them the keys, and roll your luggage into the terminal. 5 days are only $145.
http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/


----------



## wekker (Jun 27, 2011)

We use Bully too!  Whenever we needed to get anywhere, we just called him up and he was there.  He's very nice and has a special needs child.  I'm always glad to give him my business.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 27, 2011)

We always rent a car.  If there are only 2 people, I would say take a taxi unless you plan to do a lot of traveling.  I enjoy the flexibility of getting up and going whenever.


----------



## esk444 (Jun 27, 2011)

Larry said:


> Also local busses do not have room for luggage



There is a local bus you can take, but it is real pain.  It is several blocks away from the terminal and does not have any luggage space.  I'm not sure if they would prevent you from boarding if you have multiple bags, but it won't be appreciated as the buses get crowded by the time you get towards the city.

Then you have to switch to a bus that goes to the tourist hotel zones.  I get a sense that it is considered rude for tourists to use the local buses this way, as it is mainly for employees to get to the airport and the local stops along the way.

The taxi prices are not obsorbitant and it is usually pretty easy to find someone to share a mini van taxi if you want to save some bucks.  The only people I know that have used the local buses are college students traveling with a single duffel or backpack.


----------



## Lee55 (Jun 28, 2011)

We contact Hans at Tropic car rental prior to arriving in Aruba. Upon arriving in Aruba, we take a cab from the airport to the Surf Club, costs $25.00 (plus tip) for four of us.  We just want to get to the SC and unpack. The next morning Hans, or his assistant, delivers a car to us at the Surf Club. We sign the papers work. Five days later Hans, or his assistant, returns to the SC to pick up the car.


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2011)

gldnpear said:


> I am reading that people are reserving taxi's before they get to Aruba - are they readily available when you come out of the airport or do you need to reserve ahead of time?



We've been going to Aruba for decades and have never had difficulty getting a cab to/from the airport. I normally take the card of the driver and arrange to have him drive us to dinner every night. Otherwise, when you are done with dinner, it can be a long wait for a cab to come pick you up.


----------



## djs (Sep 23, 2011)

Already have Bully booked for my trip in late March.  When he took me back to the airport this May he told me people sometimes book for their next trip on the way home (probably people who go the same week every year).

It's just nice to get through customs and have a driver already waiting for you.


----------

